# Upgrade from SoundMAGIC PL50



## aparash (Nov 19, 2011)

To All Audiophiles,

My beloved PL50's broke yesterday and I am in desperate need of enjoying music which i cant live without..I loved the sound signature of the PL50's but still wish for an upgrade cuz I find them a bit less bass punchy.
What are my options if my budget is not to exceed Rs. 4500??

Considerations:
1-Good build qualty -Should not pop out of the ear on the slightest jerk.
2-Comfortable painless fit
3-Can compromise on Treble as I am mostly into trance/house.

Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2011)

Brainwavez M1


----------



## Sarath (Nov 19, 2011)

Brainwavz M2 

Don't know of other options at this price


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 19, 2011)

not sure about prices in india, but look around

DENON AH-C560R
Ultimate Ears UE500
Etymotic MC2
Sennheiser CX 400
Head-Direct RE2
Audio Technica ATH-CK6


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2011)

Soundmagic E10 or E30.


----------



## sukant (Nov 21, 2011)

Brainwavz M1 has very very less bass so dont go for it if you are looking for bass ,Brainwavz M3 at 3950 is your best bet if you want to buy locally ,pristine note is stocking the same. Go for the brainwavz M3 eyes closed , in few days you will get used to its signature and start totally loving it , i have sent mine for RMA and missing it badly (mp4nation product ).


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2011)

^^but M1 has more bass than M3.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> not sure about prices in india, but look around
> 
> DENON AH-C560R
> Ultimate Ears UE500
> ...


o.p wants bass and you are suggesting Etys,RE2 and CK6!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> o.p wants bass and you are suggesting Etys,RE2 and CK6!!!


im only giving him options, he can decide for himself.
there are several reviews on the internet to help him too.


----------



## sukant (Nov 22, 2011)

@faun

M1 in no ways has more bass than M3. Maybe you did not get a proper fit with the M3's .
If you say M2 has more bass than m3 i would agree according to reviews , but m1 and m3 i have tried both personally and i can say m3 has sufficient bass which is more than enuf unless you are a extreme basshead . If yes then go for a M2 .

According to reviews too M1 has less bass compared to M3.


----------



## aparash (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks All.. The brainwavz M3 it is then.. But one last help.. I cant find them anywhere.. Not ebay or ITwares or even Lynx-india(prefer not to buy from here though due to issues).. Will shipment costs be huge if i order from Mp4nation? btw i live in Pune..


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2011)

Get these from pristinenote.com

Navi Mumbai based seller. Highly recommended. Ships fast and has good customer support.


----------



## sukant (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah get them from PristineNote , Customer support is really good . I got my M1, AD700 and Clip + from him all were delivered at my doorstep on next day of payment.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice job mod!


----------

